# Designer Breeds



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

When did designer breeds become the high dollar fashion? Years ago if a dog wasn't pure bred this or that,it was a mixed breed or a mutt. I think many of these designer breeds are cute,don't get me wrong. I see breeders now intentionally mixing breeds.I see breeders charging as much or more for maltadoodles and labradoodles or cocapoos and too many "oodle" mixes to name and pure breeeds. They're not an AKC recognized breed so to speak,so what's the attraction and why would someone pay $500-$1,000 for a mixed breed.
I guess call a mixed breed a pretty name and you can sell it to anyone for big bucks.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

It's too crazy to even comprehend! What's wrong with some people these days? :wacko1:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

These are the BREED for GREED people. Adding extra genetic problems all into one mixed puppy.

There are lots of Designers at the Humane Societies and Rescues that need homes. Don't buy a Designer Mutt, rescue one.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

This practice has been big business for bad breeders for years now. I hate it and think it's stupid to pay high prices for mixed breed dogs that you have no idea how they will turn out. And I hate the stupid names they come up with for these mixes. I dont know why people that want one dont just adopt a mix from a shelter or rescue


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

People like Jessica Simpson have made designer dogs 'trendy' and have paved the way for designer greeders to profit. I almost got a malti-poo because I thought if it was good enough for Jessica Simpson, it was good enough for me. Luckily I had a friend tell me if I was going to pay big bucks for a dog, it made more sense to buy a purebred. Who knows where I would be right now if she hadn't said that to me!


----------

